# So, i havent eaten in caloric excess for 10 months...



## Monolith (Sep 15, 2004)

I suppose it's ready to take a break. 

 This log will 'officially' begin on monday, the 20th.  The plan right now is to do a 4 week mini-bulk.  I'll be carb-cycling, as usual... since its by far the easiest diet i've ever used, and im not about to fix something that isnt broken.

 I recently moved from a 2 high, 2 low, 3 no schedule to a 2 high, 3 low, 2 no schedule.  Over the next few days/weeks i'd like to work up to 4 high, 1 low, 2 no... scheduled as high/high/no/high/high/low/no.  This schedule would have 'no' days coinciding with my days off from the gym.  It's open to tweaking, of course, depending on how fast/slow i add weight.  I haven't had a chance to reread the carb cycling articles yet (i took way too many classes this semester), so if something looks retarded, please let me know.  Also: thoughts on adding a post w/o spike and/or during w/o shake?

 For my lifting routine, i'm going to move to a twice weekly schedule:
*Monday*: chest, triceps, back, biceps, traps, grip
*Tuesday*: hams, quads, shoulders, calves, abs
*Wednesday*: off
*Thursday*: repeat monday
*Friday*: repeat tuesday
*Saturday*: off or light snatch practice
*Sunday*: off

 The idea will be 3 sets per bodypart, all at or near failure (depending on how fucked up i think my cns is).  This is my first attempt at throwing together a twice weekly routine, and i wrote all this between classes today, so i'm really hoping for some comments here if something doesnt look right/needs improvement.

*The Drugs!* 

 I'm still on venlafaxine @ 150mg and bupropion @ 300mg.  A recent addition is adderall at 25mg 2-4 times daily.  On the adderall... god _damn_, this little pill is the most fantastic piece of mind-candy ive ever ingested.  My mood is actually GOOD most of the time, now.  I finally have a positive outlook, whereas previously my view towards life was indifferent at best.  Social and general anxiety is greatly decreased.  I'm much more outgoing.  Motivation is absolutely _through the fucking roof_.  I had to stop myself from adding even more classes to my already asspounding schedule.  Class is a breeze.  The textbooks are about as intimidating as an abridged version of _Charlotte's Webb_.  My attention is fabulous.  No longer am i distracted by every noise, by every person that walks past the door, or by the hypnotic rolls of fat undulating across the girl sitting in front of me.  This stuff is the veritable, undeniable, bona fide, indubitable, genuine, undoubtable, _shit_.

 Of course, the problem with all that, is that im likely to sensitize to it _right quick_.  That scares me, since i dont want to fall back into the general malaise thats plagued me for my entire life.  So... deprenyl or other MAOI's are going to be a fallback, since they seem to work well on atypical depression.  I remember there was a thread at avant on preventing amphetamine sensitization, but (like most things) i havent had the time to go find it.  IIRC there were some good ideas in there that might prolong my love affair with adderall.

 Anyway, as for supplements in general... no real changes since the last journal.  The only big difference is that i'm off creatine for the first time in forever.  Beyond that, its just various vitamins, fish oil, etc.  I'm not taking ALCAR or NAC anymore, since dealing with powders just got way too tedious.  Still take tyrosine every once in a while.

 I think thats everything, for now.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_I am the first one to post.  _


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

Good luck on the bulk Mono


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_I want the drugs. No doctors give it to me.  
Good luck with everything *Mono*._


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Welcome to the 'bulk' side


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Bulk. Not junk *PreMier*.  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

®


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ®


_Is that trademark for rabbit? _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

No, that means RESTRICTED!  That means you cant post here anymore


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Tudo bem, eu também estou começando a postar apenas em português mesmo. Cansei de ficar postando em inglês. Eu acho que estou indo dormir, boa noite *PreMier*.  _


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Well it's about fucking time Monolith.  

Now we get to see some action here and watch your gains go up 

So if the adderall is so great then why are you still using the bupropion?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Tudo bem, eu também estou começando a postar apenas em português mesmo. Cansei de ficar postando em inglês. Eu acho que estou indo dormir, boa noite *PreMier*.  _


Ok, I'll try this.

It's all good, I am beginning to post in portuguese since I am tired of posting in english. I am going to sleep, so Good Night Premier....

How's that Viope. By the way, I don't speak portuguese. I speak spanish and my step-mother-in-law is brazilian. Also I have a buddy that travels to Brazil every quarter, and I don't think I have to tell you why....
Either way Viope, let me know how close I was......


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh yeah, Monolith, I have been following your "career" from far away sorta'.
Good luck bulking....


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Muito bom. 
Excellent. Don´t try to translate everything, I am really posting everything in portuguese for a few days. 
Não precisa dizer porque o seu amigo vem ao Brasil, eu entendo perfeitamente.  _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

I dont understand.. who's friends come to Brazil?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_O amigo do *fantasma* vem ao Brasil de vez em quando devido as mulheres do Rio. _


----------



## carbchick (Sep 15, 2004)

fuck now I want Adderall b/c I'd like to finish Charlotte's Web some day. Ever thought of becoming a copywriter? What is your major? 

you might be about to discover that one great supplement for mood enhancement is adequate calorie intake.   

twice weekly worked well for me in the past, plus going to failure. I did it push/pull but idea was same. I subsequently fasted off the muscle but you won't make that mistake.   

where's the cardio   ?

why don't you sound more   ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _O amigo do *fantasma* vem ao Brasil de vez em quando devido as mulheres do Rio. _




Ahh, I see.  I will come for the women too


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Hey *Mono*, sorry to hijack your thread for a while. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Por que Mono cuidaria? Ele isnt mesmo aqui.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

_Using an online translator, aren´t you? 
The correct form:
Por que *Mono* ligaria? Ele não está mesmo aqui. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 15, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## Monolith (Sep 17, 2004)

rofl, nice spam, guys. 

 And wtf, no suggestions from anyone?  I know i'm not that perfect.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> rofl, nice spam, guys.
> 
> And wtf, no suggestions from anyone?  I know i'm not that perfect.



I got lost with all that "crazy talk"...  

Suggestions:

EAT WELL
LIFT HEAVY
REST
REPEAT


----------



## Monolith (Sep 17, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I got lost with all that "crazy talk"...
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> ...


 haha... well, ill definitely take that advice.  One of these days _ill_ be rowing the 140lb DB's too.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 20, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> rofl, nice spam, guys.
> 
> And wtf, no suggestions from anyone?  I know i'm not that perfect.



o well bollocks then. I thought I'd posted a response. but it got lost in crap. bye bye then
have a nice bulk


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> rofl, nice spam, guys.
> 
> And wtf, no suggestions from anyone?  I know i'm not that perfect.



Diet sounds planned out, and as to the workouts, its impossible to say, since you did not post exercises, volume, or rep range.

Monday does sound like a lot of work though.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 20, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> o well bollocks then. I thought I'd posted a response. but it got lost in crap. bye bye then
> have a nice bulk



It's not my fault... blame all the goddamn foreign-speak that got vomited into my journal. 

And your responses will _always_ be valued higher than crap.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> as to the workouts, its impossible to say, since you did not post exercises, volume, or rep range.
> 
> Monday does sound like a lot of work though.



Eh... well, that's the thing.  I haven't been on any serious workout "plan" since i gave P/RR/S a try ~a year ago.  What ive been doing recently is just varying RI's and rep range, moving between 180-240s RI with 2-4 reps (with ocassional singles), and 30-90s RI with 6-10 reps.  I usually spend 4-6 weeks on each.

Exercises are more or less seat of the pants.  I tend to repeat the same stuff for 2-3 weeks in a row, then change it.

For example, today i was probably going to do something like this:
Chest - 3 sets decline BB
Triceps - 3 sets CG BB
Back - 3 sets BB rows
Biceps - 3 sets BB curl
Traps - 3 sets BB shrugs
Grip - 3 sets BB rev curls

Tomorrow would probably look like this:
Hams - 3 sets SLDL
Quads - 3 sets overhead squats (technique only) + 3 sets squats
Shoulders - 3 sets DB press, 2 sets rear DB fly
Calves - 3 sets standing raise
Abs - 3 sets various... probably cable crunch/decline situp supersets

So 18 sets on monday, 20 on tuesday.  Should be out in an hour or slightly more, depending on how crowded things are.  RI's would be around 60s, reps somewhere in the 6-10 range.

While we're on this subject, ive been having second thoughts about "bulking" with only 4 days in the gym.  Usually ive been doing 5.  It seems a little odd to reduce the volume like this... eh.

Anyway, comments are appreciated.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2004)

> While we're on this subject, ive been having second thoughts about "bulking" with only 4 days in the gym. Usually ive been doing 5. It seems a little odd to reduce the volume like this... eh.



the whole idea of bulking is adding size.  if you are in the gym you are breaking down tissue and expending energy.  if you are in the gmy less then you are expending less energy and more of it can go towards growing and remaining in a caloric surplus.  Don't be a bitch...bulk and grow young one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow, Mono, I really don't like that plan at all.  But if it works for you.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Wow, Mono, I really don't like that plan at all.  But if it works for you.



I figured you wouldnt.  Got any links you can throw at me?  I'm retarded when it comes to training science.  I'd give TPPT a go, but the time involved and the planning needed week to week really wont jive with my current schedule.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 20, 2004)

Ok, quick rewrite.  I'm gonna give Lyle's writeup on periodization a shot.

I'm gonna use more or less the carbon copy of the routine he cited in his article, with chest/back, legs/abs, off, shoulders/arms, off, repeat.  I hate it when routines dont match up with the 7 day week, but i'll see how it goes.

My thanks to TP for inciting this 12th hour rewrite.  You better like it, too, since im going to the gym after i hit "post reply."


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2004)

Better.

But even a simple routine, if that is all you desired, could be better constructed than your original plan.


----------



## carbchick (Sep 21, 2004)

details, or a link would be good.   for the retarded, aka me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Ok, quick rewrite.  I'm gonna give Lyle's writeup on periodization a shot.
> 
> I'm gonna use more or less the carbon copy of the routine he cited in his article, with chest/back, legs/abs, off, shoulders/arms, off, repeat.  I hate it when routines dont match up with the 7 day week, but i'll see how it goes.
> 
> My thanks to TP for inciting this 12th hour rewrite.  You better like it, too, since im going to the gym after i hit "post reply."



Sooooooooooooooooooo...........where's the workout results ?  

PS - PM started a journal......thought you'd like to post in there


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Better.
> 
> But even a simple routine, if that is all you desired, could be better constructed than your original plan.



Yeah, thats what i had originally envisioned... since my schedule (yes, i feel the need to mention it again) blows the fat beefpole.

But after rereading Lyle's shit, ive kind of taken a liking to it, even if it is a royal pain in the ass to set up initially.  I think i'll give it a shot, though.  I did a lyle-style workout yesterday, and i enjoyed it (even though it took 2 hours (good excuse for a sugary shake throughout, though)).  The one problem is that i may not have time for it, e.g. today im not gonna be able to get into the gym.

I appreciate your comments, btw.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> details, or a link would be good.   for the retarded, aka me.



Well, the goddamn site doesnt want to work for me again... but just go to the magazine section at Avant.  Lyle wrote 3 articles entitled "Periodization for the Bodybuilder" over the past 6 months or so.  He was supposed to write a fourth, but apparently he hates to make deadlines.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sooooooooooooooooooo...........where's the workout results ?
> 
> PS - PM started a journal......thought you'd like to post in there



haha, theyll get up here in a bit.  I may even pull a monstar and just start a new journal, seeing as how this one has gotten off to a rocky start.

And what's PM's journal about?  Taste testing icecream for Ben&Jerry's?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Pull a Monstar lmao


----------



## carbchick (Sep 21, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Well, the goddamn site doesnt want to work for me again... but just go to the magazine section at Avant.  Lyle wrote 3 articles entitled "Periodization for the Bodybuilder" over the past 6 months or so.  He was supposed to write a fourth, but apparently he hates to make deadlines.



o yeah goddit. but - what specifically from this are you following, he outlines various rep ranges and all that 3 up 2 down nonsense for different training goals. sorry make that 'intensity zones'.
god I'm impressed you can extrapolate a meaningful program from all this  ... stuff.   
plz share


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

haha, yeah, ill list my routine when its finalized... still tryin to work the kinks out.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a preview:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3231


----------



## PreMier (Sep 25, 2004)

. . .


----------



## Monolith (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice timing, i was just about to start a new journal.


----------

